# Talk to Paramedics



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2017)

At a local Uni today. A afternoon OFF !


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2017)

I volunteered for this & enjoyed taking with more than 30 in there last year of Uni. A good bunch of caring types


----------



## Copepod (Aug 23, 2017)

Great news @HOBIE. What topics did you cover and what questions did the students ask?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2017)

I told them mainly about Hypos. When a patient is having a hypo & is out of it. There head is in a different place. I cant talk about everyone but "you are fighting for your life" Not deliberately but it is weird feeling . Hard to explain but I did my best for someone who is in distress


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

Good for you HOBIE ~ the word has to be spread - so many people are diabetes ignorant ~ well done you


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Good for you HOBIE ~ the word has to be spread - so many people are diabetes ignorant ~ well done you


Thanks Wirralass. when I was talking to them they understood it was from someone who had been there. As I have said in the past "try & describe a Hypo". Not many Drs can because they have not had one


----------



## Ljc (Aug 25, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Thanks Wirralass. when I was talking to them they understood it was from someone who had been there. As I have said in the past "try & describe a Hypo". Not many Drs can because they have not had one


I remember trying to describe one to a nurse. Not easy at all..


----------

